# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как одновременно использовать программный и аппаратный ключи?

## LadyInGreen

Здравствуйте!
Мы недавно купили 2 программных ключа 1с: ключ защиты и ключ на 100 лицензий. До этого был сервер, где стояло 2 ломаных ключа: ключ защиты и ключ на 50 лицензий; и был ключ физический на 100 лицензий. (зачем купили именно программные ключи, не знаю, решение принимало начальство).
На этот действующий сервер ключи решили не ставить, так как, если что-то пойдет не так, то будет «простой», пользователи сильно будут возмущаться. Поставили эти программные ключ защиты и на 100 лицензий на новый сервер, хотим объединить теперь их (серверы) в кластер со старым. 
Возможно ли при этом использовать и физический ключ? Он сейчас стоит вообще на левом сервере, мы просто в нетхасп пользователям прописывали через запятую его и тот, где виртуальный. 
А программный ключ в нетхасп же не  пропишешь :(

----------


## avm3110

> зачем купили именно программные ключи, не знаю, решение принимало начальство


программный - дешевле



> Возможно ли при этом использовать и физический ключ


можно

----------

LadyInGreen (10.06.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

Да, можете использовать и USB и программные лицензии, работать будут.
Только возможна головная боль у сисадмина, если внезапно лицензий не будет хватать, хотя вроде как должно, т.к. нет единого инструмента для мониторинга лицензий.

----------


## LadyInGreen

Спасибо, я догадывалась, что можно, точнее, надеялась :) вопрос в том, как. "Прикрутить" аппаратный к серверу, где стоит программный ключ, ведь нельзя? Как мне ответили в фирме 1с, в нетхасп у юзеров прописывать программный ключ нельзя, нужно в свойствах базы ставить "раздавать лицензии сервером", только так работает программный. То есть сюда уже никак не присоединить аппаратный? или как-то все-таки можно?
Лучше, наверное, аппаратный ключ вставить во второй сервер кластера, где стоит "ломаный" на 50 лицензий. Они не будут друг другу мешать? Или, допустим, этот аппаратный поставить в какой-нибудь "левый" сервер, и тогда как-то прописать в том сервере, где ломаный ключ, еще и его? Может, в файле nhsrv.ini, в строке NHS_IP_LIMIT на сервере, где ломаный ключ, прописать ip-адрес самого этого сервера и через запятую адрес машины, где стоит аппаратный ключ, и опять же в базах поставить Разрешить выдавать лицензии сервером?

----------


## Online_Z

> вопрос в том, как. "Прикрутить" аппаратный к серверу, где стоит программный ключ, ведь нельзя? Как мне ответили в фирме 1с, в нетхасп у юзеров прописывать программный ключ нельзя, нужно в свойствах базы ставить "раздавать лицензии сервером", только так работает программный.


извиняюь, все не осилил, слишком много букв и в голове пока только вопросы...
зачем вообще что-то в нетхаспе у юзеров прописывать, если лицензии будет раздавать сервер 1с? 
зачем ключ на другую машину выносить? почему сервер 1с не должен увидеть и раздать клиентские лицензии как программные, так и с одного USB установленные на этом же сервере? если бы клиентских USB ключей было два, то тогда пришлось бы их разносить, а если ключ один не вижу препятствий

---------- Post added at 23:01 ---------- Previous post was at 22:56 ----------

+ кстати, можно поменять USB-ключ на программную лицензию (за символическую плату) или обменять весь этот зоопарк на один  USB на 300 пользователей (но сумма доплаты будет довольно существенной)

----------

LadyInGreen (10.06.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> вопрос в том, как. "Прикрутить" аппаратный к серверу, где стоит программный ключ, ведь нельзя?


Вы немного путаете "мягкое с холодным" :-)  "старый" механизм клиентских лицензий и "новый" (хотя старый никто не отменял и он так же работоспособен.

Итак.. По порядку - в старом механизме лицензии были только аппаратными и были либо локальными (на самом компьютере), либо сетевыми (раздавались серверами лицензий, адреса которым можно было прикручивать в нетхаспах).
Сейчас новый механизм - лицензии могут быть программными и лицензии может при неохобдимости раздавать сам сервер 1С Предприятия.

Т.е. в вашем случае, вполне возможно программную пользовательскую лицензию разместить на сервере 1С предприятия и указать что он выдает лицензии, ну а добрый старый сервер лицензий с аппаратным ключом разместить например на домен контроллере.

Основная проблема (о которой сказали вам коллеги выше), что при таком механизме нет никакого вменяемого способа отслеживать политику использования лицензий (задавать кто берёт например программные, а кто аппаратные).




> обменять весь этот зоопарк на один USB на 300 пользователей


Плохой совет. С точки зрения резервирования, устойчивости работы пользователей - нельзя все яйца класть в одну корзину и ставить "одну на всех" лицензию на один комп - сервера бывают тоже ломаются :-)
И кстати, программные лицензии имеют привычки слетать в самый неподходящий момент.

----------


## Online_Z

> Плохой совет. С точки зрения резервирования, устойчивости работы пользователей - нельзя все яйца класть в одну корзину и ставить "одну на всех" лицензию на один комп - сервера бывают тоже ломаются :-)
> И кстати, программные лицензии имеют привычки слетать в самый неподходящий момент.


Согласен, с точки зрения безопасноти три ключа по 100 польз. лучше, чем один на 300.
В случае выхода ключа из строя перестанет работать только один ключ из трех, что будет неприятно, но не катострофично.
К "сюрпризам" программных лицензий ТС как понимаю уже морально готова. Главное не забывать заказывать резервные пин-кода для активации, чтобы всегда иметь их под рукой.

----------


## LadyInGreen

> Вы немного путаете "мягкое с холодным" :-)  "старый" механизм клиентских лицензий и "новый" (хотя старый никто не отменял и он так же работоспособен.
> Т.е. в вашем случае, вполне возможно программную пользовательскую лицензию разместить на сервере 1С предприятия и указать что он выдает лицензии, ну а добрый старый сервер лицензий с аппаратным ключом разместить например на домен контроллере.
> .


А если поставлю ключ аппаратный в другой сервер, то как сказать 1с, где он находится?

----------


## avm3110

> А если поставлю ключ аппаратный в другой сервер, то как сказать 1с, где он находится?


Минуточку, мы о каком ключе говорим? Про "серверный" или же про "клиентские"?
"Клиентские" ключи априори находятся в одном месте, а клиентские компьютеры их пользуют "в других местах"
Ну а "серверный"  это несколько иное, но опять же - виртуальные сервера с "сервером 1С предприятие" работают в том числе и с аппаратными ключами (просто нужна программно/аппаратная поддержка "проброса" USB с одного сервера на другой.

----------


## Online_Z

> А если поставлю ключ аппаратный в другой сервер, то как сказать 1с, где он находится?


Если говорим о многопользовательском клиентском ключе, то на том сервере, в который вы установили ключ необходимо установить менеджер лицензий, который и будет эти лицензии "раздавать", на клиентских машинах можно ничего специально не настраивать, главное чтобы сервер с ключом был доступен по сети.
Если будут проблемы с поиском ключа, то можно прописать ip сервера в ini файле, но при одном ключе как правило проблем не возникает и ничего дополнительно настраивать не приходится.

----------


## avm3110

> то на том сервере, в который вы установили ключ необходимо установить менеджер лицензий, который и будет эти лицензии "раздавать"


На самом деле, сейчас клиентские лицензии умеет раздавать и сам сервер 1С предприятия (у него есть такая опция). Вот если работа в 1С идёт в файловом режиме, то тогда да, нужен сервер лицензий

----------


## Online_Z

> На самом деле, сейчас клиентские лицензии умеет раздавать и сам сервер 1С предприятия (у него есть такая опция). Вот если работа в 1С идёт в файловом режиме, то тогда да, нужен сервер лицензий


согласен, можно и так, но вариант, когда лицензии раздает менеджер лицений, а не сервер 1с, мне нравится больше )
- есть возможность запускать как sql, так и файловые базы
- база данных может располагатьсялъ локально самим пользователем (например посмотреть какую-нибудь демку)
- лицензия выдается на компьютер, а не на сессию - т.е. если на одном компьютере запускаете несколько баз, то в случае раздачи лицензий менеджером достаточно одной лицензии, а в случае с сервером 1с каждый запуск будет "съедать" по одной лицензии

----------


## avm3110

> а в случае с сервером 1с каждый запуск будет "съедать" по одной лицензии


Это не совсем правильно - это справедливо только для web-сессий (но web-сессии не умеют работать с сервером лицензий). Обычные сессии как тонкого, так и тонкого клиента ничего "лишнего" не потребляют (используется только одна лицензия на комп при любом количестве запущенных баз или сессий с него)

----------


## LadyInGreen

Мы говорим про ключ аппаратный на 100 лицензий. ip сервера в ini-файле на компьютерах пользователей прописывать, в nethasp.ini ?
Да, про менеджер лицензий я знаю, но как сказать, что этот аппаратный ключ относится именно к этой 1с? (к этому серверу приложений) 
У нас просто несколько "дочерних" предприятий. У них разные серверы 1с.

----------


## avm3110

> но как сказать, что этот аппаратный ключ относится именно к этой 1с?


Как уже выше говорилось - "ставить его локально на сервер приложений" и установить "галочку" расдачи лицензий сервером приложений 1С. Тогда хоть это аппаратный, хоть программный - каждый из серверов 1С будет "раздавать" только лицензии своих ключей.

----------


## Online_Z

> Это не совсем правильно - это справедливо только для web-сессий (но web-сессии не умеют работать с сервером лицензий). Обычные сессии как тонкого, так и тонкого клиента ничего "лишнего" не потребляют (используется только одна лицензия на комп при любом количестве запущенных баз или сессий с него)


Странно, в документации к 1С пишут:
Одна лицензия на экземпляр клиента
При получении клиентской лицензии через сервер лицензию занимает каждый экземпляр клиента, независимо от того, работают они на одном компьютере или на разных. Например, если клиентскому компьютеру доступен клиентский ключ, то при запуске на нем двух клиентов будет занята только одна клиентская лицензия, а если клиентскому компьютеру клиентский ключ не доступен, то при запуске на нем двух клиентов будут заняты через сервер две клиентские лицензии.

----------


## avm3110

> Странно, в документации к 1С пишут


Ну не знаю.. Моё представление об этом механизме совпадает с изложенным тут http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2015/0...dpriyatie.html
_При запуске любого клиентского приложения 1С:Предприятия (толстый и тонкий клиенты, конфигуратор) сначала происходит поиск локальной лицензии, если она найдена, то происходит запуск приложения. Таким образом ПК с установленной однопользовательской лицензий позволяет открыть неограниченное число клиентских приложений для работы в клиент-серверном варианте._

----------


## Online_Z

> Ну не знаю.. Моё представление об этом механизме совпадает с изложенным тут http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2015/0...dpriyatie.html
> _При запуске любого клиентского приложения 1С:Предприятия (толстый и тонкий клиенты, конфигуратор) сначала происходит поиск локальной лицензии, если она найдена, то происходит запуск приложения. Таким образом ПК с установленной однопользовательской лицензий позволяет открыть неограниченное число клиентских приложений для работы в клиент-серверном варианте._


все верно, если лицензия будет установлена локально, то на этом компе можно запускать сколько угодно приложений с помощью этой одной локальной лицензии,
если же лицензии раздает сервер 1С, то одна лицензия на каждый запуск

----------

